# Help identifying 2 bees



## kincade (Feb 3, 2011)

The next is more interesting... It hovers horizontally, and spends about 80% of it's time crashing into other bees and knocking them off the flowers. The other 20% it sits on the flowers. Looks almost metallic. 



















Right before crashing into a honeybee:


----------



## Alex Wild (May 15, 2011)

Nice pics.

Both bees are leafcutter bees (Megachilidae), as evidenced by the thick pollen scoops (=scopa) on the underside of the abdomen. I think the second one in particular is the wool carder bee, _Anthidium manicatum_, an introduced species well known for bullying other bees at flowers.


----------



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

I second Alex's ID definitely a leafcutter and a carder bee.


----------



## kincade (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks guys! I appreciate the help. Neat little bees; they are absolutely fascinating to watch!

So Megachilidae gather pollen on their abdomen instead of their legs? Very neat.


----------

